# Fall Turkeys



## huntress (Oct 11, 2002)

We've come up to hunt ND for many years and i'm from there originally.Its amazin to me that in 25 years I've never seen another turkey hunter in the fall.I think i got my bird in at least 20 of those years without much effort.Great resource out there guys,and I keep hearing the numbrs are improving.

I'll see you out there next week.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I agree with you about the great resource we have here in ND.

I have shot several turkeys in the spring, but never shot one in the fall. In the spring calling with a hen and a jake decoy is very effective, do the same tactics work as well in the fall?

I have a fall license, but I have been under the impression that the toms don't come to a call as well in the fall.

What tactics have been effective for you in the fall?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Unresidents can hunt turkey in ND ? Where ?

My relatives have turkeys all over the place - I understood that I could no longer get a turkey license once I became a NR.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

According to the ND Game and Fish website, turkey hunting is not open tp non-residents.


----------

